# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Cain beds

## tammyy2j

In the next two weeks Cain beds Latisha, Sadie and Toni.

----------


## Siobhan

> In the next two weeks Cain beds Latisha, Sadie and Toni.


Is there anyone he hasn't slept with yet??

----------


## Londoner

Hopefully he hasn't sleep with Edna or Betty   :Sick:   :Sick:  
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## katherine

he hasent slept with his daughter debbie yet but it wouldnt surprise me if he did   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:

----------

